# Weed or Tarragon



## David (Aug 24, 2019)

I think this is tarragon but I'm not positive. I usually mow it. This pic is of one that grew in a flower bed. It's all over my St. Augustine/ Bermuda lawn in Garland, TX. I'm not sure how to get rid of it.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Is that a Rosemary bush just beyond it or is it Lavender? 
Taste test? :twisted:


----------

